# distcc服务起不来

## bigmonk

按照文档的说明装好了distcc,但是distccd服务起不来，如之奈何？

----------

## akar

請把你如何做， 還有卡在 哪兒了，說一下。

----------

## bigmonk

完全按照gentoo的官方文档做的，也没出任何错误，就是到最后

/etc/init.d/distccd start

出俩叹号，服务起不来。

----------

## linky_fan

应该是有log可以看的

----------

## akar

 *bigmonk wrote:*   

> 完全按照gentoo的官方文档做的，也没出任何错误，就是到最后
> 
> /etc/init.d/distccd start
> 
> 

 

假期試了兩個多小時， 現在可以本機distcc了，不知是不是因為跨公網的問題，還沒真的實現起來， 對了， 我也覺 官方的distcc文檔有點問題，不知很容易明白。  :Sad: 

[quote＝"linky_fan"]应该是有log可以看的[/quote]

謝謝提醒， 在Gentoo下， 我們這樣配置distcc的行為，通過修改

```
# nano -w /etc/conf.d/distccd
```

 *bigmonk wrote:*   

> 出俩叹号，服务起不来。

 

這種情況太異常了，我試的過程中沒碰見過。 請把 log的程度提高到 debug來除錯。

 */etc/conf.d/distccd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # Logging
> 
> # You can change some logging options here:
> ...

 

----------

## bigmonk

#DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --allow 192.168.0.0/24 --listen 192.168.0.2"

把这行屏掉服务就能起来了。

但好象分布式编译没起作用

运行distccmon-text没结果。

下一步该如何做

我看有的文档说要在make.conf里把CC变量设成distcc，但是官方文档里没说，有这个必要吗？

----------

## akar

 *bigmonk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --allow 192.168.0.0/24 --listen 192.168.0.2"
> 
> 把这行屏掉服务就能起来了。
> ...

 

這是一些安全性的配置，如果搞清楚是在這出問題了，也許可以把它按你的情況設置起來。 :Smile: 

 *bigmonk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 但好象分布式编译没起作用
> 
> 运行distccmon-text没结果。
> ...

 

這樣可以嗎?

```
# DISTCC_DIR=/var/tmp/portage/.distcc distccmon-text &
```

 *bigmonk wrote:*   

> 我看有的文档说要在make.conf里把CC变量设成distcc，但是官方文档里没说，有这个必要吗？

 

我想法就不必要， 因為Gentoo的套件編譯系統把一些底層的實作抽像化（wrap）了起來，然後用 配制文檔來控制她的行為。

還計得我們加了 distcc到 make.conf 內的features裏吧。

Gentoo Cool  :Cool: 

 :Arrow:  我的那不行，我想是因為跨公網的那台伺服器是在路由器之後， 要設置一下 virtual server. :_ 明天等我好消息。  :Smile: 

----------

## akar

成功！！

如果不跨公網的話，原來是如此簡單， 只有 Gentoo Distcc Documentation文檔裏那麼幾個步驟。

Cool  :Cool: 

http://www.geocities.com/akarchen/distcc-working2.png

 *bigmonk wrote:*   

> 我看有的文档说要在make.conf里把CC变量设成distcc，但是官方文档里没说，有这个必要吗？

 

現在証實了， 沒必要。  :Smile: 

----------

## bigmonk

按你的说法搞定了，多谢。

host allow不打紧，回头再弄。

----------

